# i waver??



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

are these good they sure sound it for 79.99 a mini 4.5inch car with an fm raido?? so should i go for it??
also i will be getting tamiya mini motors for upgrades...
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI0001P?&I=LXMLN7A5&P=V


----------



## forgothowtowin (Aug 2, 2006)

buds car will be better just my 2 cents :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

yea but its smaller which is what i need, but since you mentioned bud: Bud do ya think if these turn out t be good think ya can make some stuff for em'???


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The iwaver is the same as the Radio Shack X-Mod V2. I have a few X Mods that my daughter and I race in the basement. The cars are OK, if you can get one with a good servo!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

micro the Iwaver car is NOT the same as an Xmods evo car. Iwaver cars are clones of kyosho mini-z cars. All the parts are interchangeable 100%.And they are cheaper to make go fast than a xmod. TEAM LOST, the Iwaver cars are sweet. They are the same bang for less bucks than a kyosho mini -z.And the radios are way nicer than the stock kyosho ones.And they have way better handling than xmods.The only thing you will need to make the car handle better out of the box is a set of ball bearings which only cost 6 or 7 bucks.


----------

